# Painting of Erica



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

This is little Erica.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

O_O; I think I just died from the cute!


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Fabulous job as always PJM!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Another awesome painting.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

:shock: OooohhhhOOoohhh.  

Actual quote from seeing this painting. That is so sweet.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

You did a gorgeous job PJM- way to capture the face details! How many of these portraits have you done so far? Maybe you've already mentioned this, but do you have an art background?

Also, MY name is Eryka as well!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Eeeeeeeee!!! This very well may be my favorite one yet! Big dark shiny eyes and precious dark mask, you didn't paint a hair nor quill out of place.  And what a pose! Another fantastic job PJ!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, gorgeous!!! The paintings just keep getting more and more fantastic! I just want to scoop little Erica right out of the painting and cuddle her


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys!!  I had to do her face about 4 times before I was happy- lol. But I learned a few new things from little Erica.

Erybee-nope. Never painted in school. Haven't taken any classes, mostly learning by trial & failure! :lol: 

I had to count how many I have done so far.... 
31 hedgehog paintings
3 horse paintings
1 dog painting
1 cat painting

WOW! Am I tired! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Another fantastic painting!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

PJ - she is GORGEOUS. GORGEOUS. GORGEOUS!

whoever her owner is incredibly lucky on all counts.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love it!  Wonderfull as always.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I loveeeeee it!! I love her pose, it's so adorable!!  Great job again PJ!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Another masterpiece  One thing I love so much about your paintings is the expressions you capture so beautifully.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! I appreciate all your kind words! You've been a real source of encouragement for me.


----------

